# Skalierung verändert sich bei Vollbildspielen



## TohruLP (3. Januar 2018)

*Skalierung verändert sich bei Vollbildspielen*

Guten Tag,
seit gestern bin ich in Besitz eines 4k-Fernsehers, doch der sorgt leider für ein kleines Problem.
Ich habe 2 Full HD Monitore (erweiterter Desktop) und lasse das Bild des Hauptmonitors (links) auf den Fernseher spiegeln. Die Monitore und der Fernseher sind dabei auf 1920x1080 und 100% Skalierung eingestellt. Wenn ich beispielsweise Arma 3 im Vollbild starte, ändert sich die Skalierung auf dem Hauptmonitor und alle Programme werden vergrößert und verschoben, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen. Steam ist normalerweise dort, wo das blaue Kästchen ist. Die Skalierung auf dem zweiten Monitor bleibt normal. Im Vollbildfenster bleibt auch alles normal. Wenn ich irgendeine andere Skalierung außer 100% einstelle, bleibt diese auch so, nur bei 100% verändert es sich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sobald ich Arma schließe ist die Skalierung wieder normal, aber die Programme sind alle verschoben.

Wenn ich das Kabel vom Fernseher rausziehe (während Arma läuft), werden die Monitore kurz schwarz und danach ist die Skalierung wieder normal, auch wenn ich den Fernseher wieder anschließe. Sobald ich aber raus- und wieder reintabbe oder Arma neu starte, ist die Skalierung wieder so komisch. Wahrscheinlich würde es einfach mit einem HDMI Splitter funktionieren, aber ich würde ungern ein extra Gerät dafür anschaffen.

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee, wie man dieses Problem lösen kann?
Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## HisN (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Skalierung verändert sich bei Vollbildspielen*

Liegt daran wie Windows die Bildschirme verwaltet.
Stell die Monitore im CP links vom Hauptmonitor.


----------



## TohruLP (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Skalierung verändert sich bei Vollbildspielen*



HisN schrieb:


> Stell die Monitore im CP links vom Hauptmonitor.


Was bedeutet CP?


----------



## HisN (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Skalierung verändert sich bei Vollbildspielen*

Control-Panel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TohruLP (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Skalierung verändert sich bei Vollbildspielen*

Die Monitore sind schon der richtigen Stelle. Links ist der Hauptmonitor und ja die Taskleiste soll rechts sein. Ich frage mich ja immer noch, warum sich einfach die Skalierung ändert.

Edit: Problem gelöst. Ich habe einfach benutzerdefinierte Skalierung 100% eingestellt und jetzt geht es.


----------



## HisN (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Skalierung verändert sich bei Vollbildspielen*

Und genau da ist dein Problem.
Der *nicht* Hauptmonitor muss nach links.
Schau Dir mein Bild an. Ich ziehe nicht den Hauptmonitor nach links, sondern den erweiterten Desktop.

Du kannst auch gerne mal ein bisschen Googlen, das "Problem" gibt es seit Win95. Und die Lösung ist seit 20 Jahren immer die gleiche.
Entweder nur native Auflösung/Fenstermodus verwenden, oder die erweiterten Monitore nach links vom Hauptmonitor.


----------



## Grestorn (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Skalierung verändert sich bei Vollbildspielen*

Und die Ursache ist auch ganz einfach: 

Der obere linke Punkt vom Hauptmonitor hat immer die Koordinate 0/0 im virtuellen "Pixelraster", in dem alle Monitore stehen. Die linke obere Ecke von Monitoren, die rechts vom Hauptmonitor angeordnet sind, bekommen dann entsprechend die erste x-Koordinate rechts vom Hauptmonitor, also letztlich dessen Breite, bei einem FH eben 1920. 

Wenn sich die Auflösung des Hauptmonitors ändert, ändern sich auch immer alle Koordinaten aller Monitore rechts von ihm. Deswegen wird alles auf diesem Monitor durcheinandergewürfelt.

Links passiert das nicht, da dort die x-Koordinaten ins negative gehen und der 0-Punkt immer gleich bleibt, egal welche Auflösung der Hauptmonitor hat.


----------



## TohruLP (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Skalierung verändert sich bei Vollbildspielen*



HisN schrieb:


> Und genau da ist dein Problem.
> Der *nicht* Hauptmonitor muss nach links.


Das ist bei mir schlecht möglich, da ich nicht mittig vor den beiden Monitoren sondern ein Stück weiter links sitze. Wenn dann der Hauptmonitor rechts wäre, müsste ich die ganze Zeit nach rechts schauen, was auf Dauer wohl ungesund wäre.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Auflösung des Hauptmonitors ändert, ändern sich auch immer alle Koordinaten aller Monitore rechts von ihm. Deswegen wird alles auf diesem Monitor durcheinandergewürfelt.
> 
> Links passiert das nicht, da dort die x-Koordinaten ins negative gehen und der 0-Punkt immer gleich bleibt, egal welche Auflösung der Hauptmonitor hat.


Aber wie kann sich die Auflösung des Monitors ändern, wenn im Spiel die gleiche Auflösung eingestellt ist?
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich die Auflösung ändert, da sich auf dem rechten Monitor nichts verschiebt, da nur die Programme auf dem linken Monitor vergrößert und dadurch verschoben werden. Es scheint wohl eher an der Skalierung zu liegen. Ich verstehe aber immer noch nicht warum es einen Unterschied macht, ob ich die Skalierung im Dropdown-Menü oder benutzerdefiniert auf 100% stelle.


----------



## Grestorn (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Skalierung verändert sich bei Vollbildspielen*

Dein 4K Monitor läuft also in FullHD, wenn er am PC angeschlossen ist? Ich hab momentan kein TV am PC angeschlossen, aber ich kann mich erinnern, dass es da eine Overscan Option gab im NV Treiber. Wie ist die eingestellt? Denn durch das Overscan muss der PC tatsächlich skalieren. 

Das sind nur Schüsse ins Blaue aber wer weiß, vielleicht kommt das Deinem Problem ja nahe.


----------



## HisN (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Skalierung verändert sich bei Vollbildspielen*

Es reicht wenn er im CP Links ist. Du musst ihn nicht physikalisch nach links stellen.
Mach's Dir und uns nicht so schwer


----------



## TohruLP (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Skalierung verändert sich bei Vollbildspielen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Dein 4K Monitor läuft also in FullHD, wenn er am PC angeschlossen ist?


Ja genau. Ich glaube ich hatte dieses Problem auch schon bei meinem vorherigen Fernseher (Full HD) am Anfang und habe es irgendwie gelöst. Der ist aber kaputt gegangen und als ich jetzt den neuen angeschlossen habe, war das Problem wieder da. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das sind nur Schüsse ins Blaue aber wer weiß, vielleicht kommt das Deinem Problem ja nahe.


Naja ich habe es ja jetzt irgendwie gelöst.



HisN schrieb:


> Es reicht wenn er im CP Links ist. Du musst ihn nicht physikalisch nach links stellen.
> Mach's Dir und uns nicht so schwer


Ist nur blöd wenn man mit der Maus zwischen den Monitoren hin und her wechselt. Wenn der Monitor, der rechts steht, in den Einstellungen links ist, müsste ich ja immer links aus dem linken Monitor raus, um rechts am rechten Monitor anzukommen.


----------



## HisN (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Skalierung verändert sich bei Vollbildspielen*

Naja, Du kennst jetzt die Ursache, die Wirkung und die Lösung und stellst Dich quer weil es Dir nicht passt.
Du wirst schon einen Weg finden. Ob es nun Monitore umstellen oder Mausbenutzung ist.


----------



## TohruLP (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Skalierung verändert sich bei Vollbildspielen*



HisN schrieb:


> Naja, Du kennst jetzt die Ursache, die Wirkung und die Lösung


Nein eben nicht. Es ist nett, dass ihr versucht mir zu helfen und ich kenne das Problem, das ihr beschreibt und versucht zu lösen, aber bei mir ist es ein anderes.
Die Auflösung des Hauptmonitors ändert sich bei mir nicht, da das Spiel auch in Full HD läuft und dann auch die Fenster vom zweiten Monitor verschoben sein müssten. Auf dem zweiten Monitor bleibt alles so wie es ist, nur die Skalierung auf dem Hauptmonitor ändert sich und vergrößert alles, wodurch die Fenster eben auch verschoben werden.



HisN schrieb:


> stellst Dich quer weil es Dir nicht passt.


Weil deine Lösung für mich sehr unkomfortabel aussieht. Wenn es einen Weg gibt, die Monitore so einzustellen, wie du es beschreibst und dabei die Maus "normal" benutzen zu können, wäre ich dafür sehr dankbar.



HisN schrieb:


> Du wirst schon einen Weg finden.


Ich habe ja auch eine Lösung gefunden, nur erschließt sich mir der Sinn nicht. Ich kann bei den Anzeigeeinstellungen bei der Skalierung 100, 125, 150, ... % einstellen oder einen benutzerdefinierten Wert zwischen 100-500% einstellen. Beim ersten Tritt das Problem auf, beim zweiten nicht, obwohl ich beide Male 100% einstelle.
Ich habe vorher auch zum Test die Skalierung des Hauptmonitors auf 125% gestellt und dabei ändert sich auch nichts, nur bei 100%.


----------



## WhiteWolf397 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Skalierung verändert sich bei Vollbildspielen*

Hi,
der Thread ist zwar schon ein paar Monate alt, aber ich hab ein ähnliches Problem (hier aber nur einen Monitor angeschlossen !). Bei mir ändert sich die Skalierung immer, wenn ich ein Programm im Vollbild starte bzw wieder rein tabbe. Hab das Problem, seit ich einen neuen Monitor von iiyama habe.. das Umschalten zwischen Programmen dauert dadurch leider immer sehr lang und manchmal brechen bei mir dadurch sogar die Spiele ab :/ Falls jemand eine Lösung weiß, wäre ich dafür echt dankbar!


----------



## Celinna (2. Juni 2020)

hab dasselbe Problem mit 2 Monitoren, hab wie HISN das schon geschrieben hat den 2ten nach links gepackt aber lösen tut es sich nicht ganz weil z.b. dann firefox oder ein anderes programm nach oben links in die ecke verschoben werden und zwar viel kleiner geschätzt 1/5 so groß nurnoch wie es vorher war.

Muss dann jedesmal von Hand wieder das Fenster größer ziehen. Es nervt einfach nurnoch.


----------

